# Remix of classical music - Legitimate or not ?



## itsik (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi,
Is it legitimate to remix classical music ?

I've remixed Mozart requiem to Techno, trying to keep the nature of the original. 
Have a look here:





Thanks, 
I. Chalfon


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

The task you've set yourself is impossible by definition. If you remix Mozart's Requiem, whether to techno or in any other way, it's not possible to keep the nature of the original.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

With all due respect, there is nothing about the remix that I find agreeable. However, it's certainly legitimate.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Animal the Drummer said:


> The task you've set yourself is impossible by definition. If you remix Mozart's Requiem, whether to techno or in any other way, it's not possible to keep the nature of the original.


Remixing is a firm classical tradition. If we consider what is possible, composing a variation or inspiration on a work that isn't as good as the Requiem, has a lower chance of taking off than starting with something good. These chances however seem to be >1%.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Maybe. Btw, there's




"Mozart Meets Metal"


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Legit? Yes.
Cool? Nope.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Ethereality said:


> Remixing is a firm classical tradition. If we consider what is possible, composing a variation or inspiration on a work that isn't as good as the Requiem, has a lower chance of taking off than starting with something good. These chances however seem to be >1%.


There's nothing in that that I would disagree with, but my point stands. This is a Requiem we're talking about. IMHO its original nature is plainly incompatible with a techno remix or indeed any other which ignores its essential character.


----------

